# Do you hate this name?



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Going Pro and getting ready to spend a ton on media. Last stop for a name check. So far this name has done well through Trial... let me know what you think.
TongueSandwich Haunts Presents FrightAPhobia

The "A" will be anarchist style.... any thoughts on this? My runner up was SeasonOfTerror..... save that for when I expand.

Here are some other names I own...
DeadlyProphecy
TormentTown
CurseOfDiablo
DiablosCurse
DiablosDungeon
TerrorFeast
FeastofTerror
CurseFactory
DeadSeekers/Deadseeker
FiddlersHollow
DeadHollow
FrightPhobia
DarkFrights

Thanks for the help


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

FrightAPhobia sounds good to me.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like FrightAPhobia too.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

frightAphobia sound cool,though FiddlersHollow sounds really cool to me


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I like FiddlersHollow also but that didn't pass a few test. Some people don't realize the Fiddler is the Devil. They had a hard time tying it to the season. I still like it!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I was also looking for an old school to buy. I own SlaughterHigh.com
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANLQNuRfh5I[/nomedia]


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

ts that sounds good to me.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i'd go with frightAphobia


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like frightphobia..........


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

FrightAPhobia sounds good to me.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree with beelce, take out the A 

FrightPhobia....

ehhh im not sure


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the valuable feedback. 
On the "A"... about 60% of the pro haunters surveyed went with no "A". The marketers went 100% with an "A". Non- Haunters also went with the "A" and their the ticket. Home Haunters, both ways.
I don't know why. I can only guess that FrightPhobia sounds like a Haunt and FrightAPhobia sounds like an event. There seems be more sale power in a grander scheme. Who knows.... we will find out. It was a tough one....
Broke down the Haunt into three small ones tonight.
Diablos Curse 6-7000 Square Feet
Slaughter High Approx 4K sq ft
3D Clown no name yet 4K sq ft Seems like everyone is looking for a name for their 3D.

Meeting with the artists tomorrow, got some really good stuff going on that I can't speak about yet. Will share as it progresses. Not low budget.... should be fun to watch.


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

Well , first , let say that , although I do not like the name , not one iota , I do want to congradulate you and wish you good luck with your "new" venture ? ( the going pro part that is ... bet you can more than likely spend the ton of money easily enough if you wanted to - lol )



> Going Pro and getting ready to spend a ton on media.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

tonguesandwich said:


> I like FiddlersHollow also but that didn't pass a few test. Some people don't realize the Fiddler is the Devil. They had a hard time tying it to the season. I still like it!


I like it, too, because I play the fiddle and sometimes it sounds like the Devil


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback,,, TerBobob, you're my first negative. I am surprise it took so long, but expected and appreciated. Just out of curiosity what are some of your favorite haunt names? If you would be so kind would you give me your age demographic... under 15, 15-19, 20-29, 30-39, 40-49, 50 or over.. thanks
LOL Roxy... Now if everybody just thought like a Haunter, this would be easy.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

> TongueSandwich Haunts Presents FrightAPhobia


or aka... Ass licking Haunts presents FrightAPhobia lol

FrightAphobia sounds like it flows better than FrightPhobia.

Goodluck, I hear going Pro isnt easy


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That's weird... I thought I posted in this thread last night but it ain't showing...

Frightaphobia's cool... I also like Circus Desouls, but I think Cirque Desouls would be better


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

DarkShadows said:


> or aka... Ass licking Haunts presents


Actually I will think you will like the overtone of some of the Tonguesandwich shirts we have in design.. but it won't be ass, Tongue will be licking:googly:

Going pro is pretty much just opening a business. I have someone working full time in the state I am opening in, on permits and locations. I have a PR company in place. I have the artists in line. I have a top 2% haunt owner working with me about an hour a day. Budget is done including overflow. MY wife is taking airbrush lessons from a top artist... she used to be a makeup artist when I had her work. I will have her train 3 young artist. I have about 100K in pro props and I am willing to put in another 50K for the season. Not including walls and build. Insurance, LLC's and everything else is in place. I am sure I will have some screw ups and my goal is to break even the first 3 years. Anything else, I will put back into it.
I will most likely be dumping all my store bought props right before the season. I will give this forum a heads up on that.
The tough thing will be getting the right actors the first year.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You've clearly done your homework and set up accordingly. And have a realistic outlook. I researched into pro haunting a couple of years ago; 3 years to go into the black seems like the standard. And yeah, good actors are the trickiest part. There's a lot of eager kids out there that will work a haunt for peanuts, or for nothing, but to get a real actor is a quest. Good luck to you! I'm excited to see how this'll shape up... be sure to document your journey


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

save a medium shirt for me man!

You pretty much got this down path. I met this guy that owns a prohaunt over in indiana (Reapers Realm) and he bought some props off me. We talked for a bit and he kept mentioning how he wanted to team up and go half with me and him opening up a pro haunt in the chicago area. He said pretty much everything you said about hiring people and such. Thing that amazed me is that he makes 100k profit a year in his pocket. He said exactly what you said, how he wanted to break even in the beginning and now ten years later hes making 100k a year. Not bad if you ask me. Going Pro is deffinetly on my to do list before I die. Goodluck my man


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not crazy about FrightAphobia, but I don't have a better option. I have a top 10 list of names not to use though


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback DJ but we already moved forward. Two new toys I had delivered today... the white one is fairly new and mint. Will be in a graveyard scene. The Black one is an oldie... will be selling glow merchandise out of.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> frightAphobia sound cool,though FiddlersHollow sounds really cool to me


I was going to say the exact same thing. FiddlersHollow is my favorite on the list.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

TS Doing it BIG!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't like FrightAPhobia as much as some of the others. Just my opinion though.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Dealing with permits is a bitch... Basically the feedback we get is - get the building and then we will tell you if it is good or not. Looks like to shoot for the building in July when dead leases are losing long term hope. 
Going into design phase... 15 rooms a Haunt. Brainstorming with my team. I am going to start a new thread....and kill this one.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Draik41895 said:


> frightAphobia sound cool,though FiddlersHollow sounds really cool to me


This was exactly what I was thinking, too. Depends on your props and set-up but either would be great.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

are those hearse real or props?made just for this.


----------

